# wife has long periods...



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

We're in our lower 30s, married for 10 years. She's been an various anti-depressants for probably 12-14 years. Her periods typically take us out of commission for 2.5-3 weeks per month, and it's been like this for all 10 years. Add to that the fact that she's LL anyway, and it's been recipe for disaster. The one week per month we get we'll usually have sex twice, so I guess things could be much, much worse. She's usually good with HJ and BJs during the rest of the time, but the frequency of sexual activity has been a long struggle to get it to a level I'm kind of happy with. So I guess we've made some progress there at least.

Anyway, regarding the periods she says she's brought it up to her doctor and they've tried different depression and birth control meds, all to no avail. My biggest fear here is that she's not really that eager to fix this problem. I've long suspected that she likes using this as a perfect excuse to not have to have sex. 

Anyone dealing with anything similar? I guess this is more of a vent than anything, since we've talked about sex frequency issues the last two nights (no actual sex) and she's once again snoring in the lazy boy. FML. I just wish I'd get the feeling from her that she actually gives a **** about it.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't form an opinion on her physiological issues, if she has any, but I will say, for me personally, my periods last less than four days, and even then I'm still ready to get it on.

I'm not familiar with your background, but I think there might be much more going on...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

So this will sound gross but will help. Are her flows very viscous and some visible tissue present?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the deal... She is in her 30s, but exhibiting peri-menopausal symptoms... This certainly can be the result of her medication, but you may want to consult her doctor on doing a possible ovarian biopsy... Her doctor may recommend against if her hormonal profile is stable, but that is something you should ask about.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Something is not right. Has she seen a gynecologist? Even if everything does check out okay, birth control pills should fix the problem. This problem is fixable.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> She's been an various anti-depressants for probably 12-14 years. Her periods typically take us out of commission for 2.5-3 weeks per month


This is not normal. 



> Here is the deal... She is in her 30s, but exhibiting peri-menopausal symptoms... This certainly can be the result of her medication, but you may want to consult her doctor on doing a possible ovarian biopsy... Her doctor may recommend against if her hormonal profile is stable, but that is something you should ask about.


:iagree:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Menorrhagiais not fun; I can't imagine she wouldn't want to find a way to deal with this because having a heavy period for over 2 weeks must be torture for her. Plus, if she's losing a lot of blood, she could be anemic and feel weak and tired.

She needs to go to a specialist if her current doctor can't help her. Plus, some of those meds she's taking could possibly be affecting her blood coagulation, which can lead to excessive bleeding.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

To address a few of the replies, basically what she's said is that she has a normal period that is preceded and succeeded by a lengthly period of light bleeding. As for additional contents, I have no idea. 

And to reiterate, she says she's brought this up to her doctor(s) and that she's tried all kinds of different birth control and anti-depressants. Nothing has helped. Now, my issue is the fear that she's bull****ting me about how much she's actually tried to fix this. I don't keep track of the meds she's on (I probably should), so she might be telling the truth, she might not be. It just seems like if she's tried as many different things as she's claimed that SOMETHING would have changed. It also seems like a doctor somewhere along the line would have been like "hey, this isn't getting fixed with these meds, we should probably further investigate the problem." 

Like I said earlier, my fear is that she really just doesn't want to fix it. She's the LL partner and this gives her a great excuse to get out of sex. I'm probably being unfair, but after 10 years of dealing with this and seeing no improvement, these types of suspicions start to creep in.

Thank you so much for your replies.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> To address a few of the replies, basically what she's said is that she has a normal period that is preceded and succeeded by a lengthly period of light bleeding. As for additional contents, I have no idea.
> 
> And to reiterate, she says she's brought this up to her doctor(s) and that she's tried all kinds of different birth control and anti-depressants. Nothing has helped. Now, my issue is the fear that she's bull****ting me about how much she's actually tried to fix this. I don't keep track of the meds she's on (I probably should), so she might be telling the truth, she might not be. It just seems like if she's tried as many different things as she's claimed that SOMETHING would have changed. It also seems like a doctor somewhere along the line would have been like "hey, this isn't getting fixed with these meds, we should probably further investigate the problem."
> 
> ...


Yea, if she is having periods lasting for 3 weeks, then the doctors WOULD be actively searching for something to fix it. I am going to guess that you have no kids? Honestly, if this is going on for 10 years, I would be suspicious about whether or not she truly wants to fix this as well. And.... I would be suspicious as to whether or not she has really been having periods that long after all. Gather all of her medications and write down the names, dosages and how often she has to take them. Then, check them against menstrual cycle abnormalities. Something isn't right here...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It makes me wonder if her periods are actually lasting three weeks. I know I would not have gone a year like that! I would have been looking for another doctor.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> To address a few of the replies, basically what she's said is that she has a normal period that is preceded and succeeded by a lengthly period of light bleeding. As for additional contents, I have no idea.
> 
> And to reiterate, she says she's brought this up to her doctor(s) and that she's tried all kinds of different birth control and anti-depressants. Nothing has helped. Now, my issue is the fear that she's bull****ting me about how much she's actually tried to fix this. I don't keep track of the meds she's on (I probably should), so she might be telling the truth, she might not be. It just seems like if she's tried as many different things as she's claimed that SOMETHING would have changed. It also seems like a doctor somewhere along the line would have been like "hey, this isn't getting fixed with these meds, we should probably further investigate the problem."
> 
> ...


So, I've had cycles similar to that for the past 4 years, and doctors didn't want to do much about it either. 

Except I am also a diabetic, and it causes issues with my blood sugars, and the iron deficiency on top of everything else. For a very long time, I could fall asleep at my desk at work if I sat still too long!

Only because I got irrate about it, did they send me to a gyno to do "something". I chose an iud that also stops periods.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if she is BSing about how long they are. 
One thing that helps immensely is organic apple cider vinegar. You put about a capful in a glass of water or juice and drink once a day. I used to have horrible periods to the point where I was in the bathroom at work every half hour checking, and still having leaks. I started doing that once a day and my next period was so much lighter. Still heavy but not abnormally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yes and if she has heavy periods then she could be anemic, which also causes heavy periods. She could start taking iron and see if that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm wondering if she is BSing about how long they are.


Trust me, I've had the same thought. We've had a handful of times in the marriage where we'll start fooling around and she'll say we can't have sex, but as things progressed I would ask "are you _sure_?" and wouldn't you know it, we'd have sex. WHen that happens, you can't help but think how often she's just flat out lied about it.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

deejov said:


> So, I've had cycles similar to that for the past 4 years, and doctors didn't want to do much about it either.
> 
> Except I am also a diabetic, and it causes issues with my blood sugars, and the iron deficiency on top of everything else. For a very long time, I could fall asleep at my desk at work if I sat still too long!
> 
> Only because I got irrate about it, did they send me to a gyno to do "something". I chose an iud that also stops periods.


I like this... I contend that you need to get a complete hormonal profile on your wife... More than just her Est/Pro cycles. Thyroxine along with cortisol along with a few other hormones can all have effects on a woman's cycle. I am surprised that her physician has not recommended her to a endocrinologist. That would be a normal protocol. I originally suspect some ovarian cysts, but having read through some articles that would be accompanied by other symptoms. Really push for an endocrinology screening.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 6, 2012)

drerio said:


> I like this... I contend that you need to get a complete hormonal profile on your wife... More than just her Est/Pro cycles. Thyroxine along with cortisol along with a few other hormones can all have effects on a woman's cycle. I am surprised that her physician has not recommended her to a endocrinologist. That would be a normal protocol. I originally suspect some ovarian cysts, but having read through some articles that would be accompanied by other symptoms. Really push for an endocrinology screening.


I think I'm going to push that issue harder and make sure it gets followed through.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

hawkeye said:


> I think I'm going to push that issue harder and make sure it gets followed through.


The hormonal profile could also explain some other issues... Not uncommon for individuals with hypothyroidism to have both some level of depression along with low sex drive. Of course there are no guarantees, but at least you can begin to eliminate things. Good luck. Take care.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

drerio said:


> I like this... I contend that you need to get a complete hormonal profile on your wife... More than just her Est/Pro cycles. Thyroxine along with cortisol along with a few other hormones can all have effects on a woman's cycle. I am surprised that her physician has not recommended her to a endocrinologist. That would be a normal protocol. I originally suspect some ovarian cysts, but having read through some articles that would be accompanied by other symptoms. Really push for an endocrinology screening.


I have POS myself, so I know something about this area. With ovarian cysts, a woman typically has *absence* of periods. If this woman is really having periods which last 3 weeks she should be seen by both a competent gynecologist and endocrinologist to remedy the problem.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes it sounds like a load of BS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Used to be 7 to 10 days pre c section (#4 #5 babies) now post tubal 6yrs ago i am 3 days of heavy bleeding. We're talking stuck pig bleeding and sudden stop on day 3.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

drerio said:


> The hormonal profile could also explain some other issues... Not uncommon for individuals with hypothyroidism to have both some level of depression along with low sex drive. Of course there are no guarantees, but at least you can begin to eliminate things. Good luck. Take care.


 I also have hypothyroid... Hashimoto's...comes with the autoimmune type 1 it seems. I'm a well medicated endo's dream.


----------

